# Help please - I made a mistake!



## Aisling (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi all

I am completely new to the Lightroom world, and hoping someone will be able to help me.  I have tried to google this, but have only found advice for people switching from Classic to CC, or looking to use both simultaneously (which seems complicated!).

Basically, I signed up for the 7 day trial, thinking Lightroom CC would be a good solution for me, but for a couple of reasons (the most terminal of which was that my internet connection really struggled to sync sizeable RAW files to the cloud) Lightroom Classic actually seems to be a better fit.

I now want to move exclusively to Classic.  I know I can simply import my originals into Classic but is there a way to export (and excuse me if I'm not using the correct terminology here) my catalogue of modifications from Lightroom CC into Lightroom Classic, essentially as if I had been using Lightroom Classic all along?  (In case that isn't clear, I want to be able to preserve the modified versions of my photos, but without having to export them to .jpeg, as I may want to edit them further in the future).

I'm running the latest versions of Classic and CC on a Windows 10 computer.

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 17, 2017)

When you install and run Classic, you can synchronize it to the Creative Cloud. Then all the images from Lightroom CC will be downloaded into Classic with their develop settings. As if you would have imported them into Classic.


----------

